# Application montage video non payante



## lina2601444 (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si quelqu un connais une application de montage video (comme iMovie ) mais gratuite ? C est pour des vidéos youtube plus précisément des textes oraux ...
Merci d avance au personne qui m aideront [emoji4]


----------



## Ma Dalton (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir,

 iMovie est désormais gratuit.


----------



## lina2601444 (3 Juillet 2017)

Ma Dalton a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> iMovie est désormais gratuit.



Je N étais pas au courant merci beaucoup [emoji4]


----------



## USB09 (5 Juillet 2017)

Ça fait tout de même plus de 5 ans..[emoji854]


----------



## lina2601444 (28 Juillet 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Ça fait tout de même plus de 5 ans..[emoji854]



Je vien juste d avoir iPhone avant j avais Samsung


----------



## USB09 (30 Juillet 2017)

A vrai dire la suite iLife et iWork est gratuite des l'achat d'un iPhone , iPod ou iPad. 
De même pour les mac.

Pour du montage il y a aussi Adobe Spark video. Il est beaucoup plus simple à manier.


----------



## lina2601444 (21 Août 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide [emoji4]


----------



## USB09 (21 Août 2017)

Du côté de GoPro on trouve Splice , c'est comme iMovie mais il y a du choix pour la musique.

Quik - Éditeur Vidéo GoPro, vos clips en musique par GoPro, Inc.
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/quik-éditeur-vidéo-gopro-vos-clips-en-musique/id694164275?mt=8

Splice - Outil d’édition de vidéos par GoPro par GoPro, Inc.
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/splice-outil-dédition-de-vidéos-par-gopro/id409838725?mt=8

J'ai pas mis les liens apple parce que c'était trop simple.


----------



## lina2601444 (1 Septembre 2017)

USB09 a dit:


> Du côté de GoPro on trouve Splice , c'est comme iMovie mais il y a du choix pour la musique.
> 
> Quik - Éditeur Vidéo GoPro, vos clips en musique par GoPro, Inc.
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/quik-éditeur-vidéo-gopro-vos-clips-en-musique/id694164275?mt=8
> ...



Merci [emoji5]


----------

